# Fractal Design Arc Midi Tower



## Darksaber (May 8, 2011)

After the Define and Array cases, the gloves come off and Fractal Design is jumping into the fray with a classic chassis aimed at the higher end mid-range market. We take the Arc for a spin to see if it keeps us and our hardware afloat in the battle or if the existing players in this price segment have the bigger guns.

*Show full review*


----------



## Pigbristle (May 18, 2011)

I have my pc under my desk, so the *BACK* fan controller is  waste of space to me.
Wouldn't it be a much better idea, to have a small button to the right of the front/top usb3 socket that adjusted the fan speeds.
  And I can't even see it costing extra.


----------



## Darksaber (May 18, 2011)

Pigbristle said:


> I have my pc under my desk, so the *BACK* fan controller is  waste of space to me.
> Wouldn't it be a much better idea, to have a small button to the right of the front/top usb3 socket that adjusted the fan speeds.
> And I can't even see it costing extra.



Valid point, never occurred to me. But the controller is large enough so that you can feel for it and set the speed without having to see the controller. Besides, how often would you change the speed on the fans? 99% of the people would just leave it on the lowest setting.

Nonetheless, it is good th have the option anyways.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 18, 2011)

good review clean cut case....some of your image code is messed up on the last page btw


----------



## theJesus (May 19, 2011)

Excellent review, as always.  I really like that you tried it with both a regular heatsink and with a radiator.

I think I really like this case, but I have to agree with you about it being priced in a very competitive segment.  There are just so many great cases it has to compete with and there isn't much to _really_ set it apart from the pack.  With the amount of cases at similar prices offering similar features, it all comes down to aesthetics and personal preference over minor details I think.


Pigbristle said:


> I have my pc under my desk, so the *BACK* fan controller is  waste of space to me.
> Wouldn't it be a much better idea, to have a small button to the right of the front/top usb3 socket that adjusted the fan speeds.
> And I can't even see it costing extra.


Really wouldn't be hard to just drill a hole for the knob wherever you want it and then mount the controller there.  Of course, it costs enough that I understand a lot of people will think "I shouldn't have to mod it."  Personally, I enjoy doing little mods like that (simple, gives it a personal touch, and hard to screw up).


AthlonX2 said:


> good review clean cut case....some of your image code is messed up on the last page btw


I noticed that as well.


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> some of your image code is messed up on the last page btw



fixed


----------



## Melvis (May 19, 2011)

Good case, i like it, but shame the PSU is at the bottom =/


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 19, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Good case, i like it, but shame the PSU is at the bottom =/



Wow, you must be the one person in the world that doesn't like it at the bottom... oh well...


----------



## Pigbristle (May 19, 2011)

Darksaber said:


> Besides, how often would you change the speed on the fans? 99% of the people would just leave it on the lowest setting.



I disagree, if you had switch at the front (easy access), I think 99% would speed up their fans every time when in gaming mode, & slow them back down when surfing the net.

But I kind of agree that because its stuck at the back (awkward to get at) 99% will probably leave it on low setting.

Don't get me wrong, I really like this case but at the end of the day, is there really any excuse for putting fan controllers on the back of their cases?


----------



## theJesus (May 19, 2011)

TheLostSwede said:


> Wow, you must be the one person in the world that doesn't like it at the bottom... oh well...


I used to hate bottom-mounted power-supplies, but now I'm somewhat indifferent.  BTW, your post sounds kinky when taken out of context 


Pigbristle said:


> I disagree, if you had switch at the front (easy access), I think 99% would speed up their fans every time when in gaming mode, & slow them back down when surfing the net.
> 
> But I kind of agree that because its stuck at the back (awkward to get at) 99% will probably leave it on low setting.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really like this case but at the end of the day, is there really any excuse for putting fan controllers on the back of their cases?


I'm pretty sure most people that really care about fan control will use a bay-mounted fan controller or just connect the fans to the motherboard and use software like SpeedFan.


----------



## Pigbristle (May 19, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I'm pretty sure most people that really care about fan control will use a bay-mounted fan controller



So what your saying is I have to go out & buy a new fan controller, whilst throwing the one I just paid for in the bin?





theJesus said:


> or just connect the fans to the motherboard and use software like SpeedFan.



What's easiest, 
1. Flick a switch on the top of your case
  or
2. Have to open up SpeedFan program, alter fan settings, save & close program.

I know which one I would rather do.


----------



## Melvis (May 19, 2011)

TheLostSwede said:


> Wow, you must be the one person in the world that doesn't like it at the bottom... oh well...



Naaa we had a thread here to see what people liked more, and the top still won


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

Shame that the front panel is plastic (looks like anodised aluminium in the pictures) otherwise nice looking for its size.

I don't really understand why Fractal insist on having fans on the side panel but i guess it is good for options, if they do insist on adding side fans they should have filters at least.


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2011)

Pigbristle said:


> What's easiest,
> 1. Flick a switch on the top of your case
> or
> 2. Have to open up SpeedFan program, alter fan settings, save & close program.



fans that automagically are controlled to be as quiet as possible while keeping the system stable


----------



## Darksaber (May 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Shame that the front panel is plastic (looks like anodised aluminium in the pictures) otherwise nice looking for its size.
> 
> I don't really understand why Fractal insist on having fans on the side panel but i guess it is good for options, if they do insist on adding side fans they should have filters at least.



There are actually no fans in the side panel - just the option. I installed the one which was in the ceiling in the side, since the ceiling was filled by the radiator.

cheers
DS


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for reviewing this case! Am going to get one noce jap has em ^^


----------



## theJesus (May 19, 2011)

Pigbristle said:


> So what your saying is I have to go out & buy a new fan controller, whilst throwing the one I just paid for in the bin?


No, I'm saying that a lot of people would be using some sort of option that supports controlling multiple fans individually.  And no, you are not paying extra for that little controller, it's just some extra gimmick they tacked on.


Pigbristle said:


> What's easiest,
> 1. Flick a switch on the top of your case
> or
> 2. Have to open up SpeedFan program, alter fan settings, save & close program.
> ...


  or
3. Set automatic fan control in SpeedFan so it speeds or slows your fans according to temperature thresholds that you set so you never have to worry about it.

I know which one I would rather do.


W1zzard said:


> fans that automagically are controlled to be as quiet as possible while keeping the system stable


Beat me to it


----------



## Pigbristle (May 19, 2011)

theJesus said:


> 3. Set automatic fan control in SpeedFan so it speeds or slows your fans according to temperature thresholds that you set so you never have to worry about it.



Admittedly this would seem the best idea (makes me wonder why then, so many enthusiast opt for fan controllers?)

And the fact you say "you are not paying extra for that little controller", I would say is questionable?

But I'm not here to argue, so I'll leave the people to decide the answer of my original post...

Were do you prefer your fan controller, on the front of the case or on the back?

cheers


----------



## hsew (May 19, 2011)

I'm getting fed up with manufacturers putting only one USB 3.0 port on the front panel. In many cases it is acceptable because most cases on the market today don't utilize a USB3 header, but seeing as this one DOES, it boggles the mind to see only ONE port.

Are there any cases BESIDES the Cooler Master Enforcer that offer 2 ports on a header?


----------



## Casecutter (May 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Shame that the front panel is plastic (looks like anodised aluminium in the pictures) otherwise nice looking for its size.



Amen, I was loving it until plastic... and for $120 USD please.  The Gigabyte Poseidon had a super nice aluminum front bezel years ago that had much the same façade.
I just think faux plastic leaves me disillusioned for what appears to be a classy-chassis.

Would be keen on it, if it could be had for say $75 USD… delivered to my door.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2011)

Nice little case! nice review Dark


----------



## Thrackan (May 20, 2011)

Question!

Can you place a fan between the top panel cover and the top panel itself?


----------



## DeerDance (May 20, 2011)

It seem to be almost identical to the core 3000 - more budget case, except cheaper outer design and rubber on cable management holes...


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 22, 2011)

Great review. I love Fractals streamlined design and haven't really seen a case that I dislike. The fact that this midtower handily accomodates (This is spelled right stupid FF4) is a definite plus. Bad location for a fan controller but appreciated nonetheless.


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

WarEagleAU said:


> Great review. I love Fractals streamlined design and haven't really seen a case that I dislike. The fact that this midtower handily accomodates (This is spelled right stupid FF4) is a definite plus. Bad location for a fan controller but appreciated nonetheless.


No, there are definitely two "m"s in "accommodates"


----------



## rainwilds (May 25, 2011)

Hi all,

First post here.

I have been waiting for this case for a long time! Great to see techPowerUp review it. One big question I have though is this:

*Will the case fit two 6970s in crossfire? It looks like you would have to remove the middle HDD cage to fit the top video card, but then you'd still have a problem with the bottom fixed cage for the second video card.*

Thanks


----------



## WrongTarget (May 27, 2011)

rainwilds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post here.
> 
> ...



Yes they will fit (actually with some room to spare) without removing the drive bay, I've seen the case equipped with a GTX590, which is about the same length (or a slightly longer card) as HD6970, and there was a centimeter or two left to the HDD-cage. 

However a HD6990 will not fit without the removal of the top drive bay.


----------



## teapa (Oct 4, 2012)

this case it's fantastic i am getting unbelievable low temps with it


----------

